# i got my saw yesterday



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

it was a long road trip to northern wisconsin took about 7-8 hrs round trip but i got my saw yesterday. i never expected to a deal like this to fall into my lap. i was set to buy a norwood 2000 used from a guy with a trailer package, 2 boxes of blades, shapener, setter, etc... (7500). then on friday i did one final search on craigslist and found a wood mizer LT15 nothing to fancy with it just a couple of extra blades, clamps and a bed extension got it for $5800 bucks. i also got a 8000 lb car trailer and 12 maple logs to take with me. i didn't need the trailer but where i live they sell for 2500-3000 bucks so when i sell it i will have paid roughly 2800-3300 for the saw. didn't get home til after dark on sat night so i set it up today and while the sun was still shinin' i cracked open the biggest log i brought home. i was an experience i will never forget. when the last board was cut i tallied it all up to be about 100-120 bf of maple all of it was spalted. i have 11 more logs to cut up but won't have any time til next weekend. ahh maybe i'll get up with the sun tomorrow and cut another one or two before class we'll see.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

WooHoo! Don't ya just love those "one last time" kind of things? It sounds like one whale of a deal and you got maple logs to boot. 

Can't wait to see some pics of your first boards. 

:thumbup: :thumbup1: :thumbsup: :thumbup:​









.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

http://jcloglock.com/default.aspx 
My son bought one of these to aid in cutting logs for his wood fuelled stove. Very simple, but he tells me, very effective.
johnep


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

greg4269ub said:


> i cracked open the biggest log i brought home. i was an experience i will never forget.


That is a universal feeling, the first log excitement. Guess what ?...that excitement lingers 
And what TT said, pictures are a must to celebrate.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Does sound like a good deal to me. Pictures please!

Go to class! Work first...addiction second.

I don't know much about the LT-15 but I remember it having a hand crank for feeding the head. Can you push the head without the crank?


----------

